# je suis en mode terminal et impossible activer le mode graph



## choubaka31 (28 Mars 2009)

bonjour je suis sur un macbook pro 2.4 intelcore2 duo  en "emulation"avec vmware fusion .
j'essaie d'installer Ubuntu mais apres l'instal je suis en mode terminal et impossible activer le mode graphique 
d'avance merci


----------



## claud (31 Mars 2009)

choubaka31 a dit:


> bonjour je suis sur un macbook pro 2.4 intelcore2 duo  en "emulation"avec vmware fusion .
> j'essaie d'installer Ubuntu mais apres l'instal je suis en mode terminal et impossible activer le mode graphique
> d'avance merci



Je te conseille de supprimer cette machine virtuelle et de recommencer.
J'ai ubuntu via VMWare Fusion 2.L'installation de 8.04 (pris en charge, selon la notice) est automatique et,selon mes souvenirs
il n'y a que quelques clics évidents à faire.Ensuite on migre
vers 8.10 en quelques clics.

L'avantage de la virtualisation d'une machine virtuelle Linux
c'est l'absence d'activation : donc si il y a un détail qui cloche
on met la machine à la corbeille et on recommance !


----------

